# Wie auf Oracle zugreifen?



## wersi77 (26. Jun 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verwende eine Oracle XE  Datenbank und möchte per JDBC auf diese zugreifen.
Hier mein Code:

```
package jdbc;

import java.sql.*;

public class Oracle {

	public static void main(String[] args) throws SQLException {
		String database = "jdbc:oracle:thin:@meinrechner:1521:xe";
		String user = "benutzer";
		String pass = "passwort";
				
		try {
			Class.forName("oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver");
		} catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection(database, user, pass); 



	}

}
```

Allerdings erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
java.sql.SQLException: E/A-Exception: The Network Adapter could not establish the connection
	at oracle.jdbc.dbaccess.DBError.throwSqlException(DBError.java:134)
	at oracle.jdbc.dbaccess.DBError.throwSqlException(DBError.java:179)
	at oracle.jdbc.dbaccess.DBError.throwSqlException(DBError.java:334)
	at oracle.jdbc.ttc7.TTC7Protocol.handleIOException(TTC7Protocol.java:3678)
	at oracle.jdbc.ttc7.TTC7Protocol.logon(TTC7Protocol.java:352)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleConnection.<init>(OracleConnection.java:365)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver.getConnectionInstance(OracleDriver.java:547)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver.connect(OracleDriver.java:347)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:512)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:171)
	at jdbc.Oracle.main(Oracle.java:18)
Exception in thread "main"
```

Ich arbeite mit dem Treiber ojdbc14.jar.
Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## kama (26. Jun 2006)

Hi,

probier mal das hier:


```
public static void main(String[] args) throws SQLException {
		String database = "jdbc:oracle:thin:@meinrechner:1521/XE";
```

MfG
Karl Heinz


----------



## Caffè Latte (26. Jun 2006)

Hi,

"java.sql.SQLException: E/A-Exception: The Network Adapter could not establish the connection" bekomme ich immer dann, wenn der Oracle Listener gar nicht läuft oder auf einem anderen Port als angegeben lauscht.


----------



## thE_29 (27. Jun 2006)

Ich glaube nämlich auch das der Listener gar net aktiv is ^^


Wo hast du Oracle installiert? (Linux oder Windows)

hast du irgendwo einen Listener konfiguriert?


----------

